# Damaging attic ducts with blown in insulation?



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Blown insulation won't crush duct work but walking/standing/kneeling on them will.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yep ^. the only way that insulation will crush a duct, is if you took the bail and used it to beat on the duct. and maybe not even then. 

if its a few round ducts = probably easier to just replace them. if they are square'ish, sheet metal = $$$$ = get a lawyer. oh, your inspector, if you had one, should have seen that.


----------



## Toller (Jan 2, 2013)

Replacing the ducts is $6,000. Hiring a lawyer will likely cost more than that. He is planning on taking it to small claims court; but first he has to figure out what happened and who to sue.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

lets see pics


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

House or purchase insurance may cover the cost. Find out before the lawyer. If crushed, where and how much. $6000 and replacing the entire run because of (maybe) one crushed spot is unreasonable. Metal duct and blown insulation also don't mix well for the dust that get sucked in. I'd inspect all of the ducts and seal the joints. These aren't really things that are visually discovered so I think it's on your son to remedy them.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Something doesn't smell right.

Have you seen the crushed air ducts yourself ? I can believe some idiot could stand on a duct and crush it, but then you replace the one section that he stood on, not all the ducts in the house. Did somebody suggest the weight of the insulation crushed the ducts ?

We would really like to see pictures.


.


----------



## APA (Jul 13, 2018)

Toller said:


> My son bought a house in April; they couldn't test the A/C because it was too cold. The ducts go though the attic. (hot water heating).
> 
> Well, it turns out the ducts are crushed and have to be replaced. The previous owner had blown in insulation put in a month before putting it on the market.
> 
> ...



I'll fly out and fix it for $5,000...


----------



## Toller (Jan 2, 2013)

This is a picture taken by the insulation people before removing the old insulation and putting in new. They noticed the damaged ducts and took the picture to document it. They also mentioned it to the home owner who told them to ignore it as he planned on replacing it.

I can't really make any sense out of the photo. Does it show damaged ductwork? I am guessing probably the thing at the bottom in the center?


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

It looks like an 8" or 10" round flattened. Don't know what the black pipe is, were they trying to get the duct under it, or is the pipe just junk? Is the attic access boxed out to the left there? So someone stepped out into the attic onto the duct? Not a big deal. You might be able to push the duct back into shape. I'd like to see proof of $6K in damages.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

3onthetree said:


> . You might be able to push the duct back into shape.


The air pressure from just turning on the fan might go a long way towards helping that task.


----------



## Steve in MD (Jun 27, 2019)

If its just that small portion at the bottom of the picture, any HVAC company would replace for under $500. I would run away from any company that quotes you $6,000 for such a minor job.

With regard to legal remedies, it is generally the buyers responsibility to perform their due diligence prior to purchase, and be responsible for determining the sufficiency of that. Part of the due diligence is hiring an inspector, but they are not legally responsible for missing something buried under a foot of dust.

The repair looks minor, but like another poster said, my biggest concern is all of that unsealed duct work covered in cellulose. I would be looking into spray foaming it, or at a minimum, sealing ever seam.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

When houses are sold, the owner is supposed to "disclose" all known problems. But did the owner know about it is another question and it's not worth the time and effort to your son for this. 

There's this about the duct as well. Whatever shape it may be, the real concern is: does the required amount of air get through without too much turbulance noise or such? Square, round or dr. suess shape, if air gets thru and gives you comfortable heat and cold? Is it a supply or return? If metal, very simple fix is pull the metal back into something that looks like the original shape. If it's lined inside, maybe worth opening bigger hole and inspect for detached liner. Like auto body repair. Then simply use foil tape to repair any holes. Small piece of sheetmetal with screws and tape the seams.
If taken to a lawyer, only them will laugh to the bank.


----------



## APA (Jul 13, 2018)

3onthetree said:


> It looks like an 8" or 10" round flattened. Don't know what *the black pipe is*, were they trying to get the duct under it, or is the pipe just junk? Is the attic access boxed out to the left there? So someone stepped out into the attic onto the duct? Not a big deal. You might be able to push the duct back into shape. I'd like to see proof of $6K in damages.



Gas supply pipe?


----------

